# Couple of little Dottie



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

This was taken with my ipad so you get a double Dottie










Can't forget Lily


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww. little Dottie is so cute!!!  , nice pic of Lily too !


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Awe Dottie and lily are so pretty!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Dottie is just the perfect little peanut! Lily is so elegant looking!! Pretty girls!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

very pretty girls


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

So very cute.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks ladies,Dottie is very special


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Too cute! I bet you wish you really could clone her


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Both your dogs are so beautiful.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Dottie is so cute!! And so is Lily!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

OzChi said:


> Too cute! I bet you wish you really could clone her


Ha HA wouldn't that be adorable 3or 4 the same


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww dottie and lily! been a while since there were new pics up of them. theyre so adorable


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks P,now i have an ipad i'm taking pics and having fun with videoing ,not as good as a camera but fun


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh wow Dottie is so adorable! How old is she? Lily is gorgeous too of course!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

very cute


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

SugarChi said:


> Oh wow Dottie is so adorable! How old is she? Lily is gorgeous too of course!


Thank you,she's 1 year and 3 months


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Beautiful girls!! I love the picture of double Dotties!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Super adorable girls!


----------

